# What is too fine for substrate?



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

My question is.......

Is the rule with fine substrates that the only reason people dont go smaller strickly to prevent anaerobic pockets?

What makes me ask is they are repainting the lines and markings on the streets near me and I noticed that they were using a HIGHLY reflective silicate of some kind on top of the paint to make it reflect.

I noticed that the leftover on the ground spread out around it made these beautiful refracted light rainbows and got to thinking.....IF i could use that as a substrate not only would it be beautiful BUT might reflect some of the light back towards the plants making my lights more effective.

The only downsides I can think of would be mulm build up on the surface and possible anaerobic pockets. Which both should be able to be fixed with MTS and turning the surface during water changes.

What do you think?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've seen some threads in the past that used a beach type fine sand without any issues. They used a fork to stir up the substrate every month or so, and also some used MTS. I don't think anaerobic pockets, and substrate compaction will be much of an issue, and probably will take a long time arise, if it even does.

With that said, I don't think the reflective silicate will actually direct quality light back into the tank to see any noticable difference in plant growth. Since I'm willing to bet it scatters the light in a thousand different directions making the intensity weak.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A finer substrate my also hinder the plants root systems from maturing and spreading as they would in a less compacted substrate.


----------

